# Free Promotional Opportunity



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there. I just started up a new Facebook ebook recommendation page and I'd love to feature your work for Free. You can check out the page here: https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading

If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link. I'm going to be posting about 5 or so books a day. There's not minimum review requirement or price requirement. I look forward to featuring you. Thanks!

*Also, if you're interested, as part of the launch I'm running a rafflecopter giveaway for a new Kindle. Just go to the giveaway tab on the page to be entered into the contest.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link.


Cherise Kelley

My Dog Understands English! 50 dogs obey commands they weren't taught

$3.99

Memoirs

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKR252


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Posted! Thanks.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Nicholas Andrews

Secrets of the Stonechaser

$4.99

Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZHSDC4


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Hudson Owen

Essays Of Concern

Essays

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Essays%20of%20concern%20owen

Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Scott Cleveland

Pale Boundaries

$2.99 (free promo running 18-20 January )

Science Fiction

www.amazon.com/dp/B0036FU0U6

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036FU0U6


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Alice M. Roelke

_Laurie's Painter
_
$2.99

Regency romance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYQBTM6/


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool, thanks!

Timothy H. Scott

_Dustland_

$3.99

Western

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HLY0986


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Jon Roberts

The Rabid

2.99

Post-Apocalyptic Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/Rabid-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00G3TUS6S/ref=la_B00G5H6OJ8_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389851230&sr=1-1


----------



## Jennifer Kohout (Jul 27, 2013)

Jennifer Kohout
The Bride of Devil's Acre
On sale for $1.99 (normally $3.99)
Historical Romance (Victorian)
http://amzn.com/B00DU1837S


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

RJ Kennett
Central Outbreak Response: Genesis
$2.99 (but it will be $0.99 from 1/24 - 1/30, and I'd like to promote during that time)
Horror
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E09HY5Q

Thanks!


----------



## emnoble (Aug 27, 2013)

E.M. Noble
The Red Rocks: Part One
$3.99
Post-Apocalyptic
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HAHDDX2

Thanks!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

K.L. Phelps
Second Chances
3.99
Suspense/thriller
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-K-L-Phelps-ebook/dp/B00H3IOK0S/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_d_3

thanks!


----------



## lukas dvorak (Mar 18, 2013)

Nathan Williams

The Three Fifths Fugitive

Free

Action Adventure

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Fifths-Fugitive-Nathan-Williams-ebook/dp/B0073KRI1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389852800&sr=8-1&keywords=the+three+fifths+fugitive


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Naomi Kramer
(imminently) DEAD
0.99
Humor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9WQ2XG

Thank you! <3


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Bruce Blake

When Shadows Fall (The First Book of the Small Gods)

$4.99

Epic fantasy

www.amazon.com/When-Shadows-Fall-First-Small-ebook/dp/B00FHRZWH2


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Rinelle Grey

Twin Curse

Will be free from the 16th to the 18th

Romance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H839OJA


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

David Haynes

The Macabre Collection

$0.99

Horror

http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

Dee J. Stone

No Ordinary Hero (Keepers of Justice, Book 1)

$2.99

YA Superhero

http://www.amazon.com/Ordinary-Hero-Keepers-Justice-Book-ebook/dp/B00B6LP8GS

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Shalini Boland

HIDDEN (Marchwood Vampire Series)

$2.99

Young Adult Paranormal

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SCS738/

Thank you!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Adrian Howell

Wild-born (Psionic Pentalogy, Book 1)

FREE

Young Adult, Paranormal

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK

Thank you very much!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Olivia RIGAL

Jade

$2.51

Young Adult Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Jade-Olivia-Rigal-ebook/dp/B00EYGO584

Thank you!
[/quote]


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity!

Author Name: Gayle Ramage

Book Title: The Shoemaker's Son

Historical Sci-Fi

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Shoemakers-Time-Travelling-Assassins-ebook/dp/B005UFKMJO


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Simon Dunn

In The Can

$3.99

Humor

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C3L83U8


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vincent Trigili

Enemy of an Enemy

Free

Science-Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Lexi Revellian

Ice Diaries

$2.99

Post apocalyptic

http://AUTHL.IT/B00A4ZRIRO?d 

Thanks!


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

How kind of you  Thanks for offering us this promo opportunity!

Jen Minkman

Shadow of Time

$2.99

YA Paranormal Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Time-Jen-Minkman-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the trouble to set this up!

Eva Hudson

The Loyal Servant

FREE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ZTMJ2S


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Ruth Nestvold

Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur

$2.99

Historical Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Arthur-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/


----------



## sundaze (Sep 20, 2013)

Kimberly James

Waterborn

2.99

Young Adult Fantasy Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Waterborn-Emerald-Kimberly-James-ebook/dp/B00EVHGN5Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389880164&sr=1-1&keywords=Waterborn

Thank you!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for doing this!

Becca Price
Fairies and Fireflies: Bedtime Stories
Children/Fairy tales
http://www.amazon.com/Faries-Fireflies-Bedtime-Becca-Price-ebook/dp/B00HOHMW0S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389880976&sr=1-1&keywords=B00HOHMW0S

$3.99


----------



## laceysilks (Mar 11, 2013)

Name: Lacey Silks
Book Title: Layers Deep
Price: $2.99
Genre: New Adult/Erotic Romance
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H13ZC4S

Thank you so much!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, what a response.  Don't worry, I'll get to all of you.  It just may take a bit.  

The first batch is up:  Scott, Hudson, Margaret, Cherise, Aaro, and Nicholas--that means you.  
Thanks for letting me feature your work.


----------



## Randy M. (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!

Randy Mixter

A Girl Of The Paper Sky

$2.99

Fantasy Thriller
http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Paper-Sky-Randy-Mixter-ebook/dp/B00HOHGWIG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1388878597&sr=1-1&keywords=a+girl+of+the+paper+sky


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

If you're taking more...

Laura Rae Amos
Exactly Where They'd Fall
$4.99 (will be $2.99 next week)
Contemporary/Literary Fiction/Chick-Lit
http://www.amazon.com/Exactly-Where-Theyd-Fall-ebook/dp/B008OWGPI2

Thanks!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks!

David J Normoyle

The Narrowing Path

$3.99

Young Adult Dystopian

http://www.amazon.com/The-Narrowing-Path-ebook/dp/B00CB4KOTK/


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Hi there. I just started up a new Facebook ebook recommendation page and I'd love to feature your work for Free. You can check out the page here: https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading
> 
> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link. I'm going to be posting about 5 or so books a day. There's not minimum review requirement or price requirement. I look forward to featuring you. Thanks!
> 
> *Also, if you're interested, as part of the launch I'm running a rafflecopter giveaway for a new Kindle. Just go to the giveaway tab on the page to be entered into the contest.


Hi, thanks for this fantastic opportunity! Went ahead and liked your FB page.

I'm Jane Bled, and I have two books.

Title: Crimson (MASTER, Book 1)
Price: $1.99
Genre: Horror/Dark fantasy/Paranormal/Erotica/Novella
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HI9EQ7E

Title: Poison
Price: $.99
Genre: Erotica/BDSM/LGBT/Contemporary/Short Story
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Jane-Bled-ebook/dp/B00HQNTWQM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Thanks again!


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to list my new release. Thanks.

Alex MacLean

One Kill Away

2.99

Thriller/Suspense

U.S. - http://amzn.to/1aBYC9y
U.K. - http://amzn.to/1aBYFlD


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Yay! Thank you!

Teri Hall

New Zapata

$5.99

Dystopian

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLRSRMO

Or, The Line trilogy - dystopian trilogy

The Line http://www.amazon.com/The-Line-Teri-Hall-ebook/dp/B003A0013S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2 $5.76

Away http://www.amazon.com/Away-Teri-Hall-ebook/dp/B004RKXO20/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1 $8.54

The Island http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HD0XUMU $9.99


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

What a wonderful offer!

Jack Blaine

*Helper12* $3.99

scifi dystopia romance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053YHV00
*
Twitch* $5.99

scifi dystopia romance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DP1330A


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for your offer and good luck with the page!

H.S. St.Ours

Young Moon

$2.99

science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Young-Moon-ebook/dp/B005P94EMQ


----------



## Sarah Barbour (Jun 25, 2012)

Very kind of you! I "liked" your page.

Not sure if you're interested in non-fiction, but just in case:

Sarah Barbour
The Copy Editor's Guide to Working with Indie Authors
$4.99
Freelancing/Entrepreneurship
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H1MHAAS/

Thank you!


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Al Stevens

Annie Somewhere

$2.99

Young adult, science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H6AO71K/

Thanks so much for this service.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

#Tokyo45: The Final Days of World War II

Philip Gibson

$2.99

History

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HD04DNK/

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex I Rogers

I'm Only Human After All

2.99

Memoir

http://www.amazon.com/Only-Human-After-Empowerment-ebook/dp/B005GVZOSG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322758152&sr=8-2


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Round two of the posts just went up.  Alice M. Roelke, Timothy H. Scott, Jon Roberts, Tom Saxon, and Jennifer Kohout's books were all posted.  

I'm still taking submissions for anyone else that's interested.


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AmandaMLyons (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity Lacy 

name:Amanda M. Lyons

book title: Wendy Won't Go

price: .99 cents

genre: horror

book link: http://www.amazon.com/Wendy-Wont-Go-Amanda-Lyons-ebook/dp/B00HCYBKYC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387254210&sr=1-1&keywords=wendy+won%27t+go


----------



## Angel Gelique (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Lacy,

I'd love to participate! Here is the information you requested:

Name: Angel Gelique
Title: "Hillary: Retribution"
Price: $2.99 USD
Genre: Horror
Book link: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hillary-Retribution-Angel-Gelique-ebook/dp/B00G8JU1DI/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1389927965&sr=1-2

Thanks so much! 
Angel Gelique
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6494965.Angel_Gelique


----------



## chrissponias (Sep 22, 2013)

Christina Sponias

How to Be Extremely Successful in Life

$5.99

Self-Help

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ71IK4

Thank you!


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Adam and Andrea Graham

Fly Another Day

$3.49 Superhero Comedy

http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Another-Day-Adventures-Powerhouse-ebook/dp/B00C0HOWA0/


----------



## richard.r.fox (Jul 13, 2013)

Richard Fox

Into Darkness

4.99 War/Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HW4497C

Thanks!


----------



## Tamie Dearen (Jan 17, 2014)

Tamie Dearen

Her Best Match--Book One of the Best Girls Series

Clean Romantic Comedy

$2.99
http://www.amazon.com/Her-Best-Match-Girls--Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B00FR30D16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389933656&sr=8-1&keywords=tamie+dearen

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pkesters (Sep 27, 2013)

Pam Kesterson

Eternal Infinite

Paranormal Romance

$3.50

http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Infinite-Series-Pam-Kesterson-ebook/dp/B00DU5A6X8

Thanks so much!


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

Author: Sarah Lyons Fleming

Title: Until the End of the World

Price: $2.99

Post-apocalyptic zombie chick-lit

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DX73ZPY

Thank you!


----------



## AgustinGuerrero3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Author: Agustin Guerrero

Title: The Amalgam

Price: $2.99

Genre: Science Fiction, Military Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/The-Amalgam-Agustin-Guerrero/dp/1494405172

Thank you!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Author: J. David Core

Title: Extreme Unction

Price: $2.99 (or currently free on Smashwords  )

Genre: Mystery

http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Unction-Schwartz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00BWG4MCS

Thank you!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Round three has been posted.  Naomi Kramer, Nathan Williams, K.L. Phelps, E.M. Noble--your books have all been posted.


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Author: Craig Andrews
Title: Fracture
Price: $3.99
Genre: Contemporary Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Fracture-Machinists-Craig-Andrews-ebook/dp/B00H8QXDPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389969466&sr=8-1&keywords=fracture+craig+andrews


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer (Jan 13, 2014)

name: Matthew Alan Thyer
book title: "The Big Red Buckle"
price: Kindle Countdown Deal $0.99
genre: Science Fiction | Sports Fiction
and book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HC5JWH8


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you!

Author: J.J. DiBenedetto
Title: Dream Student (Dream Series, book 1)
Price: $2.99
Genre: Paranormal romance/Suspense
Link: http://getBook.at/DreamStudent


----------



## Karen A. Wyle (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for getting this going!

Karen A. Wyle

_Division_

$2.99

Near-future science fiction, also intended for general audiences

http://www.amazon.com/Division-ebook/dp/B00G82BBQQ/


----------



## No One Here (Jan 17, 2014)

Ken Doggett, Ship of Storms, Science Fiction, $5.50 ebook, $9.95 paperback; link: http://www.amazon.com/Ken-Doggett/e/B00HIGLSZA


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

Author: James T Wood
Title: Like Mind
Price: $2.99
Genre: Action/Comedy
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Like-Mind-ebook/dp/B00E9KS8YW/


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting this great promotional opportunity!

The Mamluks (The Mamluks Saga: Episode 1)

Free

Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mamluks-Saga-Episode-ebook/dp/B00EYI8I08


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Joyce DeBacco

So Wonderful as Want

$2.99

Women's Fiction

http://amzn.to/HsXOds

Thanks


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for the opportunity.

Author Name: Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Book Title: With the Headmaster's Approval

Contemporary Romance

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope it's ok to do more than one book 

Name: Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Title: Mystery at Ocean Drive

Genre: Teen action adventure

Price: 99c

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1TD38


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Author: Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Title: But Can You Drink The Water?

Genre: Humorous Fiction

Price: $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPCSJ8


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Hi there. I just started up a new Facebook ebook recommendation page and I'd love to feature your work for Free. You can check out the page here: https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading
> 
> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link. I'm going to be posting about 5 or so books a day. There's not minimum review requirement or price requirement. I look forward to featuring you. Thanks!


Thank you!

Dan Fiorella, et. al.
Love & Other Distractions edited by Christiana Miller
Kindle $2.99 (all proceeds go to charity/Kids Need to Read)
anthology of love-inspired stories in several genres
http://www.amazon.com/Other-Distractions-Anthology-Hollywood-Writers-ebook/dp/B00E2TX0U2


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

*"Jack the Ripper vs. Sherlock Holmes" by Phil Duke Ph.D.*

British detective mystery

$2.99

http://Amazon,com/dp/B008BX0C2Y


----------



## ThePlasmaticWriter (Jan 17, 2014)

Justin Bienvenue

A Bloody Bloody Mess in the Wild Wild West

$2.99

Western Horror

Http: http://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Mess-Wild-West-ebook/dp/B00CGDMA7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389993738&sr=8-1&keywords=a+bloody+bloody+mess+in+the+wild+wild+west

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Macabre Masterpiece: Poems of Horror and Gore

$2.99

Poetry/Horror

http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Masterpiece-Poems-Horror-Gore-ebook/dp/B00HTW3X42/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389993932&sr=8-1&keywords=the+macabre+masterpiece


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Kathryn O'Halloran
The Bad Girls' Club
Chick lit
$3.59
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASACHNU

Thanks for this


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Lacy, I realize I'm new to posting here (trying to break out of longtime lurker status), so I understand if you're accepting only regular KBers. If not, here is my information:

Maddie Cochere

Murder Under Construction

$2.99

Humorous Mystery

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HMRESYI


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Stephen Drivick

_Sometimes We Ran 2: Community_

$2.99

Horror/Zombie Apocalypse

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUGWWQC

Thanks!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Stephen Drivick

_Sometimes We Ran: A Story from the Zombie Apocalypse_

$2.99

Horror/Zombie Apocalypse

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZLEYZE

Thank you for setting this up.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Agnes Webb

Griffith Park Edition (The Day Job Diaries)

FREE

Chick Lit

http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Job-Diaries-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE

Thanks!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. Here's my offering:

Sanctuary from the Dead, a zombie apocalypse novel:
http://www.amazon.com/Sanctuary-Dead-R-J-Spears-ebook/dp/B00E4DRQM4/ref=la_B00APKD4BC_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390000076&sr=1-4


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

If you please review this, I would be thankful.

"4 Bits and a Dollar" / Anthology

Link: http://amzn.to/1bLToYk

Thank you very much.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Paul Levinson

The Silk Code

$7.99

science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091W43JW


----------



## DonBisdorf (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity! My book's details are as follows:

Author: Don Bisdorf
Book: Stone of Names
Price: $2.99
Genre: Fantasy
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HMDA9MC


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Wonderful! Promotions are always grand!

Author: Vivienne Mathews
Title: The Sons of Masguard and the Mosque Hill Fortune, Part One (Volume 1)
Price: FREE
Genre: Middle Grade Adventure/Fantasy
Link: www.amazon.com/dp/B00CCID3ZW/

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Dee, David, Rinelle, and Bruce--your books have been posted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so much!

Author: Alan V. Nelson
Book: Waking Alive
Genre: Conversation/Fiction/Spiritual
Price: $1.99

http://www.amazon.com/Waking-Alive-Alan-V-Nelson-ebook/dp/B00F3HP848/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you!

Author: Marian D. Schwartz

Title:  Realities

Genre:  Women's fiction

Price:  $3.99 

www.amazon.com/REALITIES-Marian-D-Schwartz-ebook/dp/B0092GV82W/


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for the opportunity.

Book: Road To Shandara
Price: $3.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FV6XIS4


----------



## thousandroses (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.

Author: Rose Carter and Robert Ireland 
Book: The Glass Room Murder 
Genre: Locked room mystery
Price: $.99
http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Room-Murder-Rose-Carter-ebook/dp/B00HFCDHME/


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, thanks for this opportunity.

Rita Lee Chapman

*Missing in Egypt* $2.99 - romantic travel mystery

http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263417

*Winston - A Horse's Tale* - $4.99 one for horse lovers from teenagers upwards

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9QOZGE
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/372140


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Lacy, that was a nice kick in the butt for my sales.


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for this opportunity!

Author: Vanna Smythe
Book: Protector (Anniversary of the Veil, Book 1)
Price: FREE
Genre: Fantasy
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Protector-Anniversary-Veil-Book-1-ebook/dp/B007J6DN2A/ref=la_B007JAUCA2_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390039319&sr=1-1


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Dee, David, Rinelle, and Bruce--your books have been posted.


Thanks!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this!

Author: Jennifer Melzer

Title: Heart and Home

Genre: Romance

Price: $4.99

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Home-Jennifer-Melzer-ebook/dp/B00EXXDUHA/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the opportunity! 

Title: It Takes a Thief

Author: Jean Louise

Genre: Contemp Women's / Chick Lit

Price: $2.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If it's OK to add a 2nd one, here goes (different genre). If not, that's okay, too, I totally understand.

Title: Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale
Author: J.Y. Harris
Genre: MG Adventure (fantasy/time travel)
Price: $3.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

Thanks bunches.


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

Olivia Fuller

_Love and Other Wicked Games_

$4.99

Regency Romance/Literary love story

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTVSXD0/

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!

Author: Diana Bocco
Title: City of the Fallen (Dark Tides #1)
$2.99 
paranormal romance/dystopian
http://www.amazon.com/City-Fallen-Dark-Tides-Book-ebook/dp/B00DL3DNX4/


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

Author: Rachelle Vaughn
Title: Wild Ice
$4.99
Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Ice-Rachelle-Vaughn-ebook/dp/B00HV2UHKI/ref=la_B006X7OF0U_1_4_bnp_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390057701&sr=1-4

Thank you!


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Paul B. Kohler

Linear Shift, Part 1

$.99

Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FAHAOVI/


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Lacy - if you pick mine (Dragons and Dreams and Fairies and Fireflies), you might note that D&D will be 0.99 on January 27, and F&F will be free February 10.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Shalini, Adrian, Olivia, Gayle, Simon, Vincent, Lexi, Jen--your books are all posted.  

Thanks again everyone for your interest.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Shalini, Adrian, Olivia, Gayle, Simon, Vincent, Lexi, Jen--your books are all posted.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your interest.


Cool! Thanks Lacy


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

How nice of you. Thanks.

Caddy Rowland

House of Pleasure (Book 1 of There Was a House, a continuing story of revenge and redemption)

$3.99

Suspense, Drama

http://amzn.com/B00HJF7R5U


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Shalini, Adrian, Olivia, Gayle, Simon, Vincent, Lexi, Jen--your books are all posted.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your interest.


Awesome! Thanks so much!

ETA: Ah, not me yet but thanks in advance!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Eva Hudson, Ruth Nestvold, Kimberly James, Becca Price, Lacey Silks, Randy Mixter, Laura Rae Amos--your books have been posted.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Title: CAFÉ INSOMNIAC
Genre: Literary Fiction/Mystery
Price: $0.99 (promotion lasting until Wednesday)

http://www.amazon.com/Cafe-Insomniac-Mark-Capell-ebook/dp/B00EY999SC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1390086613&sr=1-1&keywords=cafe+insomniac

Many thanks.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Belinda Frisch

$2.99

"Fatal Reaction"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GO4P8EY/?tag=kbpst-20

Medical Thriller/Mystery

Thank you!! I "shared" your page on FB.


----------



## 57280 (Feb 20, 2012)

Casper Bogart
TEN WAYS TO DIE
(Ten Deadly Tales)
Mystery/Suspense Collection of Shorts
$2.99 on sale

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HTN2MBG

Thank you!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Amy Martin
IN YOUR DREAMS
Free
Young Adult
http://www.amazon.com/In-Your-Dreams-Amy-Martin-ebook/dp/B008TEW368/

Thank you!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Alex Maclean, David Normoyle, Cate Dean, Jane Bled, Teri Hall--your books have been posted.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Kevin Hardman

_Warden (Book 2: Lure of the Lamia)_

Paranormal/Horror

http://www.amazon.com/Warden-Book-2-Lure-Lamia-ebook/dp/B00FQJ04MO/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Jack Blaine, H.S. St.Ours, Sarah Barbour, Al Stevens, DS Campbell, Susan Daffron, Alida Winternheimer, Philip Gibson--your posts are up. 
Thanks again everyone for your interest.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Eva Hudson, Ruth Nestvold, Kimberly James, Becca Price, Lacey Silks, Randy Mixter, Laura Rae Amos--your books have been posted.


Thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Shalini, Adrian, Olivia, Gayle, Simon, Vincent, Lexi, Jen--your books are all posted.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your interest.


Yay! Thanks!!!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Yay! Thanks!!!


You are and everyone else I have posted are very welcome. I know how hard it is to get exposure.

Also, I've just started a separate UK page posting amazon.co.uk links. Feel free to check it out everyone: http://tinyurl.com/lnmryom


----------



## Joni Hahn (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity! 

Joni Hahn

Agent I1: Tristan, Book 1 in The D.I.R.E. Agency Series

Superhero Romance

Price - Free

http://www.amazon.com/Agent-I1-Tristan-Superhero-D-I-R-E-ebook/dp/B00HCSOLWQ/ref=pd_sim_b_2


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks you for the opportunity!

P.T. Michelle

BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS

Upper YA/NA Paranormal Romance

FREE

http://amzn.com/B0058J4KSQ (it's FREE in the UK too).


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Also, I've just started a separate UK page posting amazon.co.uk links. Feel free to check it out everyone: http://tinyurl.com/lnmryom


Cool you can put me there too if you want, I am free in UK also and finally starting to get some traction there after an initial bad review early out of the gate.

Enemy of an Enemy
SciFi / Fantasy
FREE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enemy-Lost-Tales-Power-ebook/dp/B004CFAP22


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so very much! 
Gem of Gravane
Book 1 
Historical medieval romance
Price: $1.99
http://www.amazon.com/Gem-Gravane-The-Northern-Knights-ebook/dp/B008GF4DNG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1390158014&sr=8-3&keywords=amber+dane


----------



## Cora Jane Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

Cora Jane Snow
THE GIFT OF HOPE

http://amzn.com/B00HFA95W2
(Sweet Romance)

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Geoff North (Apr 2, 2011)

Cool. Count me in, and thanks!

CRYERS Part One: Thawed

Post-Apocalyptic Horror

Price: $1.49

http://www.amazon.com/Cryers-Part-Thawed-Geoff-North-ebook/dp/B00HMEGBXW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390160304&sr=8-2&keywords=geoff+north


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Alex Rogers, Amanda Lyons, Angel Gelique, Christina Sponias, Adam and Andrea Graham, Richard Fox, Tamie Dearen, Sarah Lyons Fleming--your books have been posted.


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

"The Quietest Heart"

Fantasy romance -- $7.00

link: http://amzn.to/1hhq2cw

Thank you in advance


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Andrew Ashling

"Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings"

Epic Fantasy - Gay Romance

Free

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4GLPO?tag=kbpst-20

Thanks.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Emily Martha Sorensen

Black Magic Academy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WY428E/?tag=kbpst-20

$2.99

Young adult / middle grade fantasy


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Agustin Guerrero, J David Core, Craig Andrews, Matthew Alan Thyer, JJ DiBenedetto, Karen Wyle, Ken Doggett, James T Wood--your books have been posted.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey

Fangtooth

$3.99

Horror

http://www.amazon.com/Fangtooth-Shaun-Jeffrey-ebook/dp/B00H6QKXP8/


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone noticed any results from these listings? because I haven't. But then, January is being such a rotten month for me anyway.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Edward Lake, Joyce DeBacco, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dan Fiorella, Phil Duke, Justin Bienvenue, Kathryn O'Halloran, Maddie Cochere--your books have been posted.


----------



## DCRWrites (Jan 20, 2014)

My book is Amadar, heroic fantasy, $2.99

http://www.amzn.com/B00CVIO4CE


----------



## Michelle Lowe (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello. I would like to share my science fiction/mystery, The Warning, on your Facebook site, please. Available here http://www.amazon.com/The-Warning-Michelle-Lowe-ebook/dp/B004VF6B4E
$2.99 on kindle and $15.24 for the hard copy. 
I also have a thriller novel at Wolf Pirate, titled Atlantic Pyramid, available at http://wolf-pirate.com/#/atlantic-pyramid/4577961098 for $16.00.
Thanks for this opportunity to share our books!


----------



## clarey18 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there,

My book details are as follows:

Author: Clare Wilson
Title: Heaven's Waiting Room
Genre: YA Paranormal
Kindle Price: £1.99 ($3.27) Paperback: £6.99 ($8.87)
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Heavens-Waiting-Room-Clare-Wilson-ebook/dp/B00HUHLLKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390247663&sr=8-1&keywords=heaven%27s+waiting+room
Facebook Page: www.facebook.com/clare.wilson.1422

Thank you in advance!
Clare x


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

Great, thanks!

CJ Davis

Battle for the Afterlife Saga, Blue Courage, Act 1

Fantasy Action

$0.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HQHMO9K


----------



## S.A. Check (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, if you could add my novel to the promotion list, please.

Welcome to GreenGrass
S.A. Check
$2.99
Sci-Fi / Fantasy / Adventure

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Welcome-GreenGrass-S-Check-ebook/dp/B00GXENS9W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388622981&sr=1-1&keywords=welcome+to+greengrass

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/19267864-welcome-to-greengrass?from_search=true

Thanks! Your awesome!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

After The Darkness:Episode One
SunHi Mistwalker
.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007R6S3RM

Thanks for the listing!


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for doing this.

A THANKFUL LOVE
K. Victoria Chase
$2.99
Interracial romance(sweet)
Novelette

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUZH3OK/
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-thankful-love-k-victoria-chase/1117491476?ean=2940149031054


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Stephen Drivick, Agnes Webb, RJ Spears, RK Clark, Paul Levinson, Don Bisdorf--your books have been posted.


----------



## LarryNW (Sep 6, 2013)

Larry Weiner

Paradise Rot

$0.99

Satire

http://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Rot-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00EVUW06W


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

No results for me.  But maybe I just suck.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Vivienne Matthews, Alan Nelson, Marian Schwartz, Rose Carter and Robert Ireland, Rita Lee Chapman--your books have been posted.


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, Lacy. I appreciate the post. All the books look great on your page!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Vanna Smythe, Jennifer Melzer, Jean Louise, Olivia Fuller, Sadie Haller, Rachelle Vaughn, Paul Kohler, Diana Bocco--your books have been posted.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Paul B. Kohler

Linear Shift, Part 2

$2.99

Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HHWCXAO/


----------



## wezelrox (Jul 16, 2012)

Wesley Robert Lowe

GHOSTS OF CHINATOWN, Book 1, Spirits of Chinatown Series

Supernatural Thriller

.99

http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Chinatown-Spirits-Wesley-Robert-ebook/dp/B00GKRG2GS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390314804&sr=8-1&keywords=ghosts+of+chinatown


----------



## Georgie Tyler (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you Lacy. I love your name. It's the name of my heroine from  my next book that I will submit to my editor next week!
Anyhoo, I would love to appear on your FB page. I have already liked it. Here's the information about my book:

Georgie Tyler
Doctors Beyond Borders
$3.50
Contemporary Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Beyond-Borders-Georgie-Tyler-ebook/dp/B00GXUXOFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390351710&sr=8-1&keywords=georgie+tyler


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Caddy Rowland, Mark Capell, Belinda Frisch, Casper Bogart, Amy Martin, Kevin Hardman, Joni Hahn, P.T. Michelle, Vincent Trigili (UK version), Amber Dane, Cora Jane Snow--your books are posted.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Caddy Rowland, Mark Capell, Belinda Frisch, Casper Bogart, Amy Martin, Kevin Hardman, Joni Hahn, P.T. Michelle, Vincent Trigili (UK version), Amber Dane, Cora Jane Snow--your books are posted.


Hey thanks!!!!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Geoff North, R.K. Clark, Andrew Ashling, Emily Sorensen, Shaun Jeffrey, Dave Robinson, Michelle Lowe, Michelle Lowe, Clare Wilson, CJ Davis--your books have been posted.


----------



## Estela Vazquez Perez (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Lacy, I would love for you to add my book. It is very kind of you, thank you!

Estela Vazquez Perez

Light and Shadows

$2.99

Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Light-Shadows-Estela-Vazquez-Perez-ebook/dp/B00B55IDAS/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## Ian Martyn (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for this.

My books are science fiction:

Project Noah - smart link http://smarturl.it/projectnoah

Ancestral Dreams: The Return http://smarturl.it/ancestraldreams

Both are priced at $2.99, £1.92. The books are features on my web site (www.martynfiction.com) with sample chapters as well as my blog, short stories, writers resources and more.


----------



## Anna Faversham (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you!

Hide in Time

$2.99 or £2.05

Time Travel Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Time-Anna-Faversham-ebook/dp/B00A3E925M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1390395171&sr=1-1&keywords=hide+in+time

If you like time travel, the Regency era, shipwrecks, romance and a splash of humour, I hope you'll like Hide in Time.

Anna Faversham


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for trying this.

Author: Mark E. Cooper
Title: Merkiaari Wars Series: Books 1-3
Genre: Science Fiction
Price: $7.99 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FU5LSME


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Author: P.M. Richter

Title: Deadly Fun

Genre: Thriller

Price: $2.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX39HBU

Thanks! Best wishes for your website.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

SA Check, Sunhi Mistwalker, K Victoria Chase, Thayer Berlyn, Wesley Robert Lowe, Georgie Tyler, Rose Francis, Estela Vazquez Perez--your books have been posted.


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Sharon Cummin

Romance and a... Series: The Complete Collection

Romance

2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Series-The-Complete-Collection-ebook/dp/B00HJDLNWA


----------



## J.H. Coates (Jan 22, 2014)

J.H. Coates

My Boyfriend is a MONSTER: A Horrifyingly Romantic Novel (book one)

$3.99

Horror/Romance, Urban/Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/My-Boyfriend-Monster-Horrifyingly-Romantic-ebook/dp/B00H55716E/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-5&qid=1390433942

- Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Geoff North, R.K. Clark, Andrew Ashling, Emily Sorensen, Shaun Jeffrey, Dave Robinson, Michelle Lowe, Michelle Lowe, Clare Wilson, CJ Davis--your books have been posted.


Thanks, Lacy. It's appreciated.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Stephen Drivick, Agnes Webb, RJ Spears, RK Clark, Paul Levinson, Don Bisdorf--your books have been posted.


Thank you!!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Caddy Rowland, Mark Capell, Belinda Frisch, Casper Bogart, Amy Martin, Kevin Hardman, Joni Hahn, P.T. Michelle, Vincent Trigili (UK version), Amber Dane, Cora Jane Snow--your books are posted.


Thank you so very much, Lacy! Don't forget to add your own books. 
Tweeted your amazon pg today.
Thanks again


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Name: Stacy Claflin

Book title: Deception

Price: Sale for 99c (regularly 2.99)

Genre: YA Paranormal Romance

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ADWBNDS/


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Caddy Rowland, Mark Capell, Belinda Frisch, Casper Bogart, Amy Martin, Kevin Hardman, Joni Hahn, P.T. Michelle, Vincent Trigili (UK version), Amber Dane, Cora Jane Snow--your books are posted.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Ian Martyn, Anna Faversham, Mark E Cooper, PM Richter, Sharon Cummin, JH Coates, Stacy Claflin--your books have been posted.


----------



## Glenn Wood (May 7, 2013)

Hi Lacy, I'd love to be included.

Name - Glenn Wood

Title - The Laughing Policeman: My Brilliant Career in the New Zealand Police

$4.99

Memoir - Humour

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laughing-Policeman-Brilliant-ebook/dp/B00CNXRBTK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

Thanks


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Author Name: C. J. Brightley

Book Title: The King's Sword

Price: $4.99

Genre: Epic Fantasy

Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Kings-Sword-Erdemen-Honor-ebook/dp/B00A43PWZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390441171&sr=8-1&keywords=brightley+the+king%27s+sword


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thanks for the offer!*

William D. Richards

Aggadeh Chronicles Book 1: Nobody

$4.99

Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ES7TTH6


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Glenn Wood, CJ Brightley, William Richards--your books have been posted.


----------



## Glenn Wood (May 7, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Glenn Wood, CJ Brightley, William Richards--your books have been posted.


Thanks so much. It'll be interesting to see if there is any increase in sales. Much appreciated.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for offering this promotion!

Name: Kyoko M
Book Title: The Black Parade
Price: $2.99 (eBook); $11.69 (paperback)
Genre: Urban fantasy/paranormal/supernatural 
Book link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Parade-ebook/dp/B00E3HLHIK


----------



## JD Anders (Jan 21, 2014)

Author Name: JD Anders

Book Title: The Wild Mustang

Price: $0.99

Genre: Erotica

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Mustang-Dale-Jackson-Book-ebook/dp/B00F5KPN1Q

Thanks for doing this, it's appreciated.


----------



## rogertheriter (Jan 23, 2014)

Very good of you lacy thanks.

Roger Bishop

UNHOLY ORDERS

Kindle 
$5.92

Paperback 
$15.87









Fiction Crime/Thriller

amzn.to/1824qJs


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this

Lord Runthorne's Dilemma

Historical Romance

0.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DYA6OAS


----------



## Dagdapublishing (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Laura, came here from Goodreads. I'd love to get this one on your page:

Title: The Dogs Don't Bark In Brooklyn Any More
Author: Eric Robert Nolan
Genre: Sci-Fi/Horror
Price: $3.99
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Dont-Bark-Brooklyn-More-ebook/dp/B00GR4FUU8

Thanks, and I shall no doubt pop in again when I have other books to shove your way 

Reg


----------



## jimliston (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm Jim Liston and have just published, "Sell More Books: Amazon Marketing and Promotion Strategies." It's a nonfiction, "how to" with up-to-date information for the indie author who wants to increase visibility of their eBook.
http://amazon.com/dp/B00HUZNRXA
It's currently on sale for $1.99

Thanks!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was all caught up, but there's a bunch of new listings overnight.  I'll get to them tonight probably.  Thanks again everyone for your interest.


----------



## CollinBerry (Jan 23, 2014)

Collin Berry

_Andy Venture and the Big Blob of Slime_

Children's to Middle Grade Fiction

Kindle - $0.99
Paperback - $4.99

http://www.amazon.com/Andy-Venture-Big-Blob-Slime/dp/1484830318

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Guy Pettengell (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Lucy,

You're a star! Info as requested:

Title: Dominant Species
Author: Guy Pettengell, 
Price: $2.99, 
Genre: Horror/Dark Fantasy, 
Book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HXH1ANO

More Info about current and future work at: http://guypettengell.com


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Edward Lake, Joyce DeBacco, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dan Fiorella, Phil Duke, Justin Bienvenue, Kathryn O'Halloran, Maddie Cochere--your books have been posted.


Just caught this. Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth K (Jan 23, 2014)

Title: Scarred Hearts
Author: Elizabeth Kelly
$1.99
Genere: Romance/ comtemp romance

http://www.amazon.com/Scarred-Hearts-Blackrock-Elizabeth-Kelly-ebook/dp/B00HUFNSZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1390501023&sr=1-1&keywords=scarred+hearts


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Lacy!  Liked the FB page and the books posted there so the page get more coverage!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Lacy,
Thanks so much for this great opportunity!
Here's mine:
Title: Sweet Dreams
Author: Lisa Maliga
Price: 0.99
Genre: Contemporary Romance [Novella]
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-Lisa-Maliga-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8/


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

How wonderful of you to do this! Thanks!!

Karma of the Silo: the Collection

Patrice Fitzgerald

$3.99

Sci-Fi (from Hugh Howey's WOOLiverse, with his permission)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HP9ZGI0


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE by Michael Meyer
Memoir

$2.99

http://smarturl.it/ThreeKitties


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Kyoko M, JD Anders, Roger Bishop, Sarah Jane Steele, Eric Robert Nolan, Jim Liston, Collin Berry, Guy Pettengell, Elizabeth Kelly, Lisa Maliga, Michael Meyer, Patrice Fitzgerald--your books have been posted.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## barjamr (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you for this opportunity!

James R. Barnes
A Soldier's Honor
$2.99
Fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HYQ5JAY


----------



## colegrove (Dec 6, 2012)

Author: Stephen Colegrove

Book: The Amish Spaceman

Price: $2.99

Genre: Humor

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HXZY4R0

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## lcharnes (Dec 19, 2012)

Two books:

Author: Lance Charnes (www.wombatgroup.com)

Title 1: _Doha 12_
Price: $2.99
Genre: International thriller
Book link: http://smarturl.it/doha12-kindle (this automatically switches to the right Amazon storefront depending on where the clicker is located)

Title 2: _South_
Price: $2.99
Genre: Near-future thriller
Book link: http://smarturl.it/south-kindle

Both also available on Nook, Kobo, iTunes, and in trade paperback.

Thanks!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

James Barnes, Stephen Colegrove, Lance Charnes--your books have been posted.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

RJ Kennett--I just published your book today as requested.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for doing this!

S.L. Gray
Immortal Lies
$3.99
Urban Fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HEVKBNY


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not too late, am I?

Catherine Lea

The Candidate's Daughter

$2.99

Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/The-Candidates-Daughter-ebook/dp/B00D3DDNJQ

And thank you!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Promo Opportunity. Either book would be great!! I've got your page liked on FB.

Christine Elaine Black

The Only Good Roman $0.99 Romance/historical - http://amzn.com/B00H2KKO2A 
A Rose for Lancaster $2.99 Romance/historical - http://amzn.com/B00DQ25WDE


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope everyone is remembering to share the page after liking it. 

On that subject OP, can you see how many page shares that you've had?

Anyway here's my contribution, Thailand: Scam Land, 50 Commons Scams

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thailand-Scam-Land-Common-Scams-ebook/dp/B00H14G77S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390630831&sr=1-1&keywords=thailand+scam+land

Alternatively Thailand: The Ten Cardinal Sins

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thailand-Ten-Cardinal-Sins-Blether-ebook/dp/B00I0BKDOO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390630495&sr=1-1&keywords=thailand+the+ten+cardinals+sins

Both are $3.99.....and thanks very much


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Hi there. I just started up a new Facebook ebook recommendation page and I'd love to feature your work for Free. You can check out the page here: https://www.facebook.com/remarkablereading
> 
> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link. I'm going to be posting about 5 or so books a day. There's not minimum review requirement or price requirement. I look forward to featuring you. Thanks!
> 
> *Also, if you're interested, as part of the launch I'm running a rafflecopter giveaway for a new Kindle. Just go to the giveaway tab on the page to be entered into the contest.


Thank you Lacy,

Name: Richard Wolanski
Book Title: The Sourwood (There are No Gods for Arthropods Series)
Price: FREE (until Jan 29th) $2.99 Regular price. 
Genre: Dark Fantasy 
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HS27O5M

Thanks again, it's hard to find free promos these days.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

SL Gray, Catherine Lea, Christine Black--your books have been posted.


----------



## Pkesters (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Lacy, thanks for this great opportunity. My Book, Eternal Infinite, is an action-packed Paranormal Romance listed for 3.50 on Amazon. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Infinite-Series-Pam-Kesterson-ebook/dp/B00DU5A6X8.

Thanks again,

~Pam Kesterson


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the promo! I'll share it on Facebook.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Lacy,

Thank you for this great opportunity!

My novel:  The Writers' Conference  

www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Marian-D-Schwartz-ebook/dp/B0094WL64O/

Contemporary Fiction/Literary

Price reduced from $3.99 to $1.99 starting Tuesday, Jan. 28


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Marian, Pam, Richard, and The Blether--your books have been posted.  

As to The Blether's question, based on the way Facebook selectively shows posts right now, each post is being seen by about 50-75 people.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Thanks for the Promo Opportunity. Either book would be great!! I've got your page liked on FB.
> 
> Christine Elaine Black
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post on FB. Shared.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Christine Elaine Black said:


> Thank you for the post on FB. Shared.


My pleasure. And thanks to everyone else that expressed interest. It's been great posting your books.


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

Howdy!

your name: Eva Lefoy
book title: The Trouble With Memories
price: $2.99
genre: Science Fiction Romance
book link: http://amzn.to/1aZtFzK

Thanks!


----------



## Ever25 (Jan 28, 2014)

your name: Sarah Vistica

book title: Whisper (Book 1)
price: $4.99 or $1.99 (with purchase of a print version)
genre: YA paranormal romance, fantasy
book link: http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Sarah-Vistica/dp/1490964592/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390353000&sr=8-1&keywords=sarah+vistica+whisper
Side Note: There will be a revised professionally edited version coming soon.

book title: Eternal Test of Time (Short Story)
price: $0.99
genre: fantasy
book link: http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Test-Time-Sarah-Vistica-ebook/dp/B006RXQGCA/ref=la_B0097URA3Y_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390943669&sr=1-2


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sarah, Eva--I just posted your books.


----------



## RebeccaT (Jan 29, 2014)

Author: Rebecca Thein

Title:* Blossoming Act*
Price: $2.99
Genre: *Romance*
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/Blossoming-Act-Rebecca-Thein-ebook/dp/B00HZS2KVW/ref=la_B00E552RIE_1_3_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390960495&sr=1-3

Tittle:* Following Sweet Dreams Home*
Price: $2.99
Genre: *Women's Contemporary Lit*
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/Following-Sweet-Dreams-Rebecca-Thein-ebook/dp/B00E9FV9TI/ref=la_B00E552RIE_1_1_bnp_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390960318&sr=1-1


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Title: I Bring the Fire Part I: Wolves
FREE

Fantasy / Paranormal (un)Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Bring-Fire-Part-Wolves-ebook/dp/B008UUIGB2/

Chaos is loose on Earth. He feels right at home. A Loki story.


----------



## lcharnes (Dec 19, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> James Barnes, Stephen Colegrove, Lance Charnes--your books have been posted.


I found _South_ but not _Doha 12_. Did I miss something?


----------



## reiacruz (Jan 29, 2014)

My name is Reia Cruz. Thank you for this opportunity!

Title: Becoming Human
Price: 3.99
Genre: Memoir, self-help, inspirational


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Reia, Lance, Rebecca, C. Gockel--I just posted your books.  

Lance--I was trying to get everyone in, the circle back to get the second book by authors later.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you lacy!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Denise--I just posted your book.


----------



## enewmeyer (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Elizabeth Janette
Redemption For Liars
$2.99
Romantic Suspense
http://amzn.com/B00GMXP43M


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer (Jan 13, 2014)

name: Matthew Alan Thyer
book title: The Big Red Buckle
price: $2.99 USD
genre: Hard Science Fiction/Sports Fiction
book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HC5JWH8


----------



## reiacruz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Matthew, Elizabeth--your books have been posted.


----------



## MOLearyAuthor (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you, Lacy!

Name: Michelle O'Leary

Book Title: "Light of Kaska"

Genre: Scifi Romance

Price: FREE from Jan 31st through Feb 4th (after that it's $2.99)

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076SLK1M


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

Title: COVERT DREAMS and DEADLY EYES
Price: $2.99
Genre: Suspense/Mysteries
Links: http://smarturl.it/CovertDreams http://smarturl.it/DeadlyEyes


----------



## eveadrian (Jan 27, 2014)

Name: Eve Adrian

Book Title: The Alpha's Mate

Genre: Erotic Romance

Price: $.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I249HGY


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Steven, Eve, Michael, and Michelle--your books have been posted.


----------



## HollanLane (Feb 1, 2014)

Name: Hollan Lane

Title: Neblim

Genre: YA Fantasy

Price: $3.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H2960ME


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Hollan--I just posted your book.


----------



## pubdatlast (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks so much! 

Kim Smith
An Unexpected Performance
$2.99
YA fantasy
For Kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Unexpected-Performance-Kim-Smith-ebook/dp/B00CR63D22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391322480&sr=8-1&keywords=an+unexpected+performance


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you!

Melanie Nilles writing as M. A. Nilles
Tiger Born
$2.99
dark fantasy

Amazon: www.amazon.com/Tiger-Born-Demon-Age-Nilles-ebook/dp/B005NK794C/ref=sr_1_22_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1391360820&sr=1-22&keywords=melanie+nilles


BarnesandNoble.com: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tiger-born-m-a-nilles/1105729064?ean=2940013382329

Apple: 




Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/394613


----------



## Eva Gordon (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you.

Eva Gordon
Hand of Miriam, A Bayla and the Golem Novel
Steampunk Urban Fantasy Romance

Amazon Kindle US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H5FW3C6

3.99


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Eva, Melanie, and Kim--your books have been posted.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, Lacy and thank you for the opportunity 

Name: EC Sheedy

Title: California Man

Genre: Contemporary Romance

Price: $2.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/California-Spring-Island-Friends-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006JR6G56/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391366463&sr=8-1&keywords=california+man


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

EC--I just posted your book.


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

Name: Wando Wande
title : Birds of Fortune and Other Stories
Genre: literary 
price :0.99
link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HPLCUOQ/


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Wando-I just posted your book.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

For the week of Feb 10-15, the Illustrated Snarls will be on sale at Amazon only for 0.99. After that it'll go up to either 2.99 or 3.99, I'm still debating which.

The Snarls (Illustrated)
Author: Becca Price
Illustrator: Tanya Gleadall
Genre: Children
http://www.amazon.com/The-Snarls-combing-story-ebook/dp/B00DD1U6MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371575993&sr=8-1&keywords=the+snarls%3A+a+hair+combing+story


----------



## ssolano (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, thank you for this service!

Title: Jerusalem, So What! Is this the Most Important City in the World?
Author name: Suzzette Solano
Genre: History
Price: 4.99
Link to amazon:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ3ZNSQ


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Suzzette--I just posted your book.  

Becca, do you want me to wait until the 10th to post yours?


----------



## Cassandra Leuthold (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks so much, Lacy! What a great idea.

Cassandra Leuthold

XZA: A Novel

Regularly $3.99 - currently on sale at $.99 through Wednesday February 12th

General fiction/women's fiction

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/XZA-Novel-Cassandra-Leuthold-ebook/dp/B00G8OBWXQ/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/XZA-Novel-Cassandra-Leuthold-ebook/dp/B00G8OBWXQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391713627&sr=8-1&keywords=xza+a+novel[/url]


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

I would love to have my book features  This is a great page!

name: Lia Cooper
book title: The Duality Paradigm (Blood & Bone Book One)
price: $4.49 @Amazon
genre: m/m paranormal romance
book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6KTA20


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Lia, Cassandra--I just posted your book.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

name, book title, price, genre, and book link.

Stacy Juba
Twenty-Five Years Ago Today
Mystery/Romantic Suspense
$2.99
[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Five-Years-Ago-Today-ebook/dp/B003U4WVKA/ref]http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Five-Years-Ago-Today-ebook/dp/B003U4WVKA/ref
[/url]

Thank you!


----------



## Brett Hetherington (Feb 9, 2014)

Great idea!

Brett Hetherington

"The Remade Parent"

Kindle Edition $4.79, Paperback from $6.99

Non-fiction (parenting and family)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/8461666135/ref=rdr_ext_tmb


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you!!!

Marian D. Schwartz

The Last Season, The Story of a Marriage

$2.99 Amazon

Women's Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Season-Story-Marriage-ebook/dp/B0093TX0VK/


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I forget whether I've done this one - that's what comes of having 2 books come out so close together. I don't know how these book-a-month wizards keep everything straight!

The Snarls: A Hair Combing Story (Illustrated)
written by Becca Price
Illustrated by Tanya Gleadall
0.99 at Amazon until 2/15; $2.99 thereafter

children pre-k to older
http://www.amazon.com/Snarls-Hair-Combing-Story-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00IAQ4QFQ


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Stacey, Brett, Marian, and Becca--your books have been posted.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

It looks as though the opportunity is still here... so, thank you so much!

Name: S.W. Vaughn

Book Title: Broken Angel (House Phoenix, Book 1)

Genre: Thriller

Price: $2.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B76OXCC

Thanks again!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

S.W.--I just posted your book.


----------



## rinny (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you very much!!

Liz Harper

101 Fruit Infused Water Recipes

Price $3.49

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5NIWX6


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Predators of Darkness: Aftermath

Suspense/Thriller/Dystopian

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Predators-Darkness-Aftermath-Leonard-Hilley-ebook/dp/B0052MFTRK


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Leonard, Liz--your books have been posted.


----------



## James M Corkill (Jan 16, 2014)

James M. Corkill

Cold Energy: The Alex Cave series. Episode 2.

Sci-fi/Techno Thriller

$0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Energy-Alex-Cave-Episode-2


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Christine Tate

The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug

Christian Non-Fiction

$2.99 ebook, $5.99 paperback



The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug


----------



## Dagdapublishing (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi there, if this opportunity is still on, I'd love to get another book on it:

Author: Laura Enright

Title: To Touch The Sun

Genre: Horror/Vampire

Price: $2.99

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Touch-The-Sun-Laura-Enright-ebook/dp/B00IMSSFDG


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

As a brand new author, I'd appreciate the exposure opportunity if this is still going on!!

Author: Kelly Ferguson

Title: Puppet

Genre: YA Fiction (Mystery, Suspense)

Price: 2.99

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Jude Hardin

iSEAL

$3.99

Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HW8V3T0

Thanks!


----------



## R. K. Clark (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!

R. K. Clark

4 Bits and a Dollar -- Collection
$1.50
Link: http://amzn.to/1bLToYk

The Quietest heart -- Fantasy
$3.00
Link: http://amzn.to/1egwX0k

Thanks again!


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

If this opportunity is still available, I'd love to be featured! Book details:

Michael Patrick Hicks
CONVERGENCE
$3.99
Sci-fi
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ILD61O2

Thanks!


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for this! Both of these are WOOL tie-ins:

Patrice Fitzgerald

*The Sky Used to be Blue*

Sci-Fi/Dystopian/Post-Apocalyptic

_Permafree_

http://www.amazon.com/The-Sky-Used-Blue-story-ebook/dp/B00C0G25AA

*Karma of the Silo: the Collection*

_99¢ through Sunday, March 2_ then back to $5.99

http://www.amazon.com/Karma-Silo-Collection-Omnibus-ebook/dp/B00HP9ZGI0

I appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't know if you're still doing this, but:

Mark Feggeler
"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost"
$0.99
Middle Grade Paranormal Adventure
http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Atherton-Ghost-ebook/dp/B00IWEQ6E0


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Author: V.M. Black
Title: Life Blood
Price: Free
Genre: New Adult Paranormal Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Life-Blood-Coras-Choice-Aethereal-ebook/dp/B00IPU40K8/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you so much!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQCYU46

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IX40FA0

Both are .99cents

Thanks again
Micah


----------



## Karen A. Wyle (Jan 6, 2011)

It's actually Release Day for the paperback version of this book, but I'm happy to push the ebook as well! 

My near-future novel Division is available from all the usual suspects  for $2.99. It's easiest to keep track of Kindle sales, so here's that link: http://www.amazon.com/Division-Karen-Wyle-ebook/dp/B00G82BBQQ/

Here's a mini-blurb for good measure:

Conjoined twins Gordon and Johnny have never let their condition keep them from living full and fulfilling lives. Now, new technology gives them a previously unimagined choice: to live in "normal," separate bodies. But who gets to choose? And what if one twin considers their conjoined life a blessing, not to be abandoned without a fight?

Karen A. Wyle


----------



## mepatterson (Aug 1, 2011)

name, book title, price, genre, and book link

name: * M. E. Patterson*
title: *Song and Signal*
price: *$2.99*
genre: *sci-fi*
link: *http://amzn.to/sskaa*


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for this opportunity!

Here's my latest book.Just released.
Author: Geraldine Evans
Title: Death Dance #13 in the Rafferty & Llewellyn procedural series
Price: 99c / 77p for three days only. Will normally be $3.99.
amazon.com link: http://qurl.com/ps946
amazon.co.uk link: http://qurl.com/pckc2


----------



## bclaire (Nov 2, 2013)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link. I'm going to be posting about 5 or so books a day. There's not minimum review requirement or price requirement. I look forward to featuring you. Thanks!


Thanks so much for this promotional opportunity. Here is the information you requested.

Bethany Claire
Love Beyond Time (Book 1 of Morna's Legacy Series)
Scottish Time-Travel Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Love-Beyond-Mornas-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B00GQDIJZS/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_19


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Author: Scott Pixello
Title:_ [size=14pt]Keith Ramsbottom: Rebel Leader_
$3.67 or £1.87
Genre: Historical fiction/YA

http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1395557213&sr=8-7&keywords=scott+pixello
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_4_MCQK[/size]

Thanks for this.
Luv
Scott


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity! Book 2 in my seven book series has just been released:
Name: Christine Tate
Book Title: The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug 2
Price: $5.99
Genre: Christian Non-Fiction
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-No-Homework-Womens-Bible-Study/dp/1495378578/ref=sr_sp-atf_image_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395639023&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=the+no-homework+women%27s+bible+study+group+hug+paperback


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for the offer!
This is book one of the series. Book 2 will be out the beginning of April.

Name: C. Ryan Bymaster
Title: eMOTION: Forced Pair
Price: $2.99
Genre: Thriller
Link: http://www.amazon.com/eMOTION-Forced-Pair-Fifth-Story-ebook/dp/B00FKNAE2Q/ref=la_B00FL3MHHK_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1395648775&sr=1-1


----------



## Brenda Ortega (Jul 22, 2013)

I appreciate the exposure for my recently released novel. Thanks!

Brenda Ortega
The Twelfth of Never
$3.99
Contemporary Young Adult
http://www.amazon.com/Twelfth-Never-Brenda-Ortega-ebook/dp/B00I3MUVGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1392514000&sr=1-1&keywords=twelfth+ortega


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for this great opportunity!

Rita Lee Chapman
Winston - A Horse's Tale
Horse lovers
$3.99 e-book $19.99 paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9QOZGE


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,

I would love to be featured. Thanks for the opportunity. -- Annie

Anne R. Tan
Raining Men and Corpses
$2.99
A Humorous Murder Mystery

http://www.amazon.com/Raining-Men-Corpses-Humorous-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00J7Y5W9Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395929340&sr=8-1&keywords=raining+men+and+corpses


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks!

K.L. Phelps

Stormy Weathers

3.99

Humor

http://www.amazon.com/Stormy-Weathers-Kimberly-Novels-ebook/dp/B00J8OUSE2/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_d_2


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd appreciate some more promotion of my Freebie:

*name*: Roz Marshall
*book title*: Winter Arrives (White Cairns Ski School, Episode 1)
*price*: FREE
*genre*: drama/sport/contemporary
*book link*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H2WE94C

Thanks!


----------



## Cat Amesbury (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for the opportunity!

*Name*: Cat Amesbury
*Book Title*: The Guests of Honor
*Price*: $3.99
*Genre*: Contemporary Fantasy
*Link*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Guests-Honor-Tales-Virtue-ebook/dp/B00JI7T4V2/


----------



## L. L. Fine (Dec 29, 2013)

L. L. Fine

At God's Mercy

Historical Mystery

$3.21

http://www.amazon.com/At-Gods-Mercy-suspense-thriller-ebook/dp/B00GJMBFS4/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you!

Name: J.J. DiBenedetto
Book Title: Dream Child (Dream Series, book 3)
Price: $2.99
Genre: Paranormal Romance/Suspense
Link: http://getBook.at/DreamChild


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Jamie Maltman

Brush With Darkness (Arts Reborn: Book I)

Historical Fantasy

$4.99

http://www.amazon.com/Brush-With-Darkness-Arts-Reborn-ebook/dp/B00J3HOJ5I

Thank you!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

(thank you  )

CeeCee James

Ghost No More

Memoir of recovery after abuse

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-No-More-CeeCee-James-ebook/dp/B00IJ0AKRQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396986623&sr=8-1&keywords=ghost+no+more


----------



## Cowboy Writer (Nov 26, 2013)

Duane Boehm

In Just One Moment

Family Drama

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Just-One-Moment-Duane-Boehm-ebook/dp/B00GUTMHCY/


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Paul B. Kohler
Silo Saga: RECOIL
$1.99
Sci-fi
http://www.amazon.com/Silo-Saga-Recoil-Kindle-Novella-ebook/dp/B00JDS49VQ/


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm all caught up and can take more submissions if anyone is interested.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity. Just got the first book of my series approved for permafree.

Robert Michael

Manic Monday

Free

Thriller/Espionage


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

(Very cool, thank you!)

Alex A. King

Seven Days of Friday

$2.99

Women's Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Days-Friday-Alex-King-ebook/dp/B00JKKPACE


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

Jennifer Ibarra

THE POLARIS UPRISING

$3.99

YA Dystopia

http://www.amazon.com/Polaris-Uprising-Jennifer-Ibarra-ebook/dp/B00G1TE1YA

Thank you!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

All caught up again.  Keeping sending them if you have them.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Name: J.E. Taylor

Book Title: The Steve Williams Series (6 book boxed set)

Price: $9.99

Genre: Suspense - Psychics

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ENU5PKS


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

Thanks very much!

Jennifer Gilby Roberts
The Dr Pepper Prophecies
$2.99
Chick lit, romantic comedy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CP6GWZE/


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! 

Name: RK Moore
Book Title: Neighbourhood Witch
Price: $2.99
Genre: Paranormal Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Neighbourhood-Witch-Paranormal-Romance-Moore-ebook/dp/B00FBOUV9A


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Name: SunHi Mistwalker
Book Title: The Shelter
Price: Free
Genre: Dystopia

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QYH9SU

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

All caught up again.  I can take more.


----------



## SWF (Jun 14, 2011)

name: SW Fairbrother
book title: The Secret Dead
price: 0.99
Genre: Urban Fantasy
Book link: B00JMSXHLA


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Name: Shaun Dowdall
Title: A Thousand Hearts - Rebirth
Genre: science fiction
Price: $3.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JOPR68G


----------



## Erica Conroy (Dec 22, 2011)

Name: Erica Conroy
Title: Adrift (Callisto Series - Book 1)
Genre: Science Fiction Romance
Price: Free
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Adrift-Callisto-Series-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0056BLH2I

Thanks heaps


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Name: R N Wright

Title: American Triptych

Genre: Literary Dystopian

Price: $3.99

Link: amzn.com/B00FQ6HBI2

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Thanks 

Name: Natasha Holme
Book title: Lesbian Crushes and Bulimia: A Diary on How I Acquired my Eating Disorder
Price: $2.99
Genre: Memoir
Book link: www.amazon.com/dp/B007NZRQAC


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

All caught up again.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Name: Terry W. Ervin II
Book title: Relic Tech
Price: $3.99
Genre: Science Fiction
Book link: http://www.amazon.com/Relic-Tech-Crax-War-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00GFFJOSS/

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## jcfalch (Apr 12, 2013)

Author: John Falch
Title: Arts Deco
Price: .99
Genre: Ghost comedy
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JDNQ49G

Thank you so much! John


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

Name: David Macinnis Gill
Title: Boy Mercury - An Antebellum Steampunk Tale
Genre: science fiction/steampunk
Price: $1.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JSUZSOG


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Name: Daniel A. Dennis
Title: Fate's Haven
Genre: Science Fiction: Post-Apocalyptic/Dystopia
Price: $2.99
Link: http://amzn.to/1lNf0eT

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Name: Linda Acaster
Title: Beneath The Shining Mountains
Genre: Native American Historical
Price: $2.99
link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VTZZNO

Many thanks.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Name: Marilyn Peake
Title: Shade
Genre: Young Adult
Price: $2.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Shade-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B00JC15NSC/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1398108762&sr=1-5&keywords=shade 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Name: I.L. Wolf
Title: Her Cousin, Much Removed
Genre: Cozy Mystery
Price: $2.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Her-Cousin-Much-Removed-Wolf-ebook/dp/B00JDS3OOO

Thanks!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Name: Joyce DeBacco
Title: The Mercy of Time and Chance
Genre: Women's Fiction
Price: $3.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJ7CJH2

Thank you.


----------



## Gary Anderson (Apr 17, 2014)

Will Rogers, From Great Depression to Great Recession

This is about economics. It is for people who want to know what Rogers believed about bankers and their impact on our nation.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHBLZC0


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Author: Rachel Elizabeth Cole
Title: How to Cook Up a Disaster
Genre: Chick-Lit/Romantic Comedy
Price: $0.99 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KIGZUM

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Author: Patty Jansen
Title: Fire & Ice
Genre: dark fantasy
Price: Free
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K


----------



## RJ Crayton (Feb 6, 2014)

Author: RJ Crayton
Title: Life First
Genre: dystopia/thriller
Price: $2.99 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DFNWFX4
Other: BRAG Medallion recipient, Readers' Choice Nominee for Best Speculative Fiction


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

If anyone else is interested, I can take more.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Michael
Dark Mountain
$3.99
Horror/Thriller








http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Mountain-ebook/dp/B007VSY08W


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Author: V.M. Black
Title: Blood Born
Price: $2.99
Genre: New Adult Paranormal Romance
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Born-Coras-Choice-Black-ebook/dp/B00JOV8X7I/


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Author: Becca Price
Title: Heart of Rock
Price: 2.99
Genre: Children's fairy tales, target age 8-10
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Rock-Becca-Price/dp/1497469872/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396530317&sr=1-1&keywords=heart+of+rock


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Author: Meb Bryant
Title: Killing People
Price: $3.99
Genre: Thriller

http://amzn.com/B00FQZ843E


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity! Your page looks like it's going very well, too.

Author: Stephen T. Harper
Title: King's X: Visions
Price: $0.99
Genre: Contemporary Fantasy

We have all lived many times before. The only true crime is to Remember who you truly are.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8QZGU


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello,

My book just released today. I'd love it if you featured it!
Title: Written On Her Heart
Author: Paige Rion
Price: 99 cents (although this will change in a couple days)

Amazon Kindle: http://amzn.to/1jLY9qA
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/written-on-her-heart
Barnes & Noble Nook: http://bit.ly/1rjZNUZ
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/429647


----------



## JayTinsaino (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks very much!

Title: False Flag
Author: Jay Tinsiano
Price: 2.99
Genre: Thriller / Mystery

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DVPNXEG/


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

Title: A Feather To Fly With
Author: Joyce Harmon
Price: $3.99
Genre: Regency Romance
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IMMIUVY/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

your name, book title, price, genre, and book link

komrade komura
Forced Entry
$0.99
Crime
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JT2LCN4

Thanks
komrade


----------



## Erica Conroy (Dec 22, 2011)

Name: Erica Conroy
Title: Callisto Collection (Callisto Stories & Interviews)
Genre: Science Fiction Romance
Price: Usually $5.99 - currently 99 cents
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Callisto-Collection-Stories-Interviews-Series-ebook/dp/B00AGYEKJW

Thanks


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Caught up again.


----------



## Erica Conroy (Dec 22, 2011)

My friend (who isn't on Kboards - I've tried) has asked me to submit her book to you. I hope this is okay.

Name: Carmen Que Noy
Title: Animal City Police: The Cat Who Fell on Her Head
Genre: Children's Mystery & Detective (Animals)
Price: 99 cents
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Animal-City-Police-Fell-Head-ebook/dp/B00CIU5WPS

Thanks


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Why, hello. 

Name: S. Elliot Brandis
Title: Irradiated
Genre: Post-apocalyptic / Dystopian
Price: $2.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KAWN3ZM


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> If you're interested in having your book featured, just reply with your name, book title, price, genre, and book link.


Cherise Kelley

My Dog Understands English! 50 dogs obey commands they weren't taught

$3.99

Memoirs

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKR252


----------



## Norman Crane (Sep 25, 2013)

Norman Crane
A Paunch Full of Pesos
$1.99
Western
http://www.amazon.com/Paunch-Full-Pesos-Norman-Crane-ebook/dp/B00DG1RIXM/

Thank you.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Michael
Manic Monday
Free
Thriller
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BMR0GJK


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey! Thanks so much for this

Lola Stvil
Guardians: The Girl ( book 1 of Guardian series)
FREE!
YA Fantasy Romance 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VRXR42


----------



## Kathleen Ball (Aug 23, 2013)

Kathleen Ball

Ryelee's Cowboy
2.99

Western Romance
http://amzn.com/B0092SANIU

Thank you


----------



## Gary Anderson (Apr 17, 2014)

I was hoping to promote Will Rogers, From Great Depression to Great Recession

99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Rogers-Great-Depression-Recession-Series-ebook/dp/B0056NXLMA


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Very cool thanks!

Twins of Prey
W.C. Hoffman
2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Twins-Prey-W-C-Hoffman-ebook/dp/B00JCSDYTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402370145&sr=8-1&keywords=twins+of+prey


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

How nice you are to do this!

Name: Heather Hamilton-Senter
Title: Bound In Blue: Book One of the Sword of Elements
Genre: Fantasy
Price: currently $2.99, usually $3.99
Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KVU299O


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Name: K.L. Phelps
Title: Mind If I Come In
Genre: Cozy Mystery (humorous, paranormal)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNM90HY/


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for this.

Name: Scott Pixello
Title: Keith Ramsbottom: Rebel Leader
Genre: YA/humour/historical fiction
Price: FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1400869883&sr=1-4&keywords=scott+pixello


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

I didn't realize I did this promo already for June. I would love to do it again but if I can't, I understand


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Liked, and I'll share later.

Chris Northern
The King's Ward
YA Urban Fantasy
2.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JPL5KV4


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you. Really appreciated if you can take this one too.

Author: GM. O'Neill
Title: Hunting For Yayoi: Holding On
Genre: Psychological Thriller/ Romance.
Price: FREE on July 11th and 12th. Regular $3.68
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KMP6TSU


----------



## SA_Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for this post!

Title: Scattered Magic
Authors: S.A. Archer and S. Ravynheart
Genre: Urban Fantasy (non-romantic)
price: 99 cents

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Scattered-Magic-Sidhe-Collection-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00BA1YZEA


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks!

Title: The Goddard Affair (A Tale of the Assassin Without a Name #4)
Authors: Scott Marlowe
Genre: Fantasy
Price: $2.99
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPCJRAC


----------



## C.E. Weisman (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you!
C.E. Weisman
In the Stars
$2.99
Contemporary romance 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KBUYNM0?ie=UTF8&at=aw-iphone-pc-us-20&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Meka James (Jun 10, 2014)

Meka James
Fiendish- A Twisted Fairytale
$3.50
Dark Contemporary Romance
http://amzn.to/U09b5f

Thanks so much for this.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

J.E. Taylor
Saving Grace - The Ryan Chronicles Book 1
$3.99
Supernatural suspense
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KHAXG0O/

Thank you!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, very much appreciated!

Rings On Her Fingers
2.99 (on sale for $.99 starting 6/26)
Romantic Comedy
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1MS0NQ


----------



## jutatie (Mar 1, 2015)

Name: JH Terry
Book Title: Insidious Prophecy (Titans Series: Book 1)
Price: Free March 1-2 only, thereafter $4.99
Genre: Sci-Fi/Fantasy
Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/Insidious-Prophecy-Titans-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00U22PXHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425121422&sr=8-1&keywords=insidious+prophecy


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Claudette Cruz

Champion

2.99

YA fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Champion-Light-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00TCKE9PG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425273880&sr=8-1&keywords=claudette+cruz


----------



## cyberwizard (Feb 22, 2015)

Catherine J. Lamon
The Babywise Guide: A Simple Solution for Your Child to baby wise
$0.00 free3 days only
Pregnancy & Childbirth
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TXHJQ4W

Thank you!


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug Marriage
By Christine Tate
Christian Non-Fiction
$5.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/150319762X/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

Author Name: Angela Cavanaugh
Book Title: Otherworlders
Genre: Scifi
Price: 2.99
Type: Novel
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Otherworlders-Novel-Angela-Cavanaugh-ebook/dp/B00QZVWLKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425275616&sr=8-1&keywords=otherworlders


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Author Name: Paul Levinson
Book Title: Loose Ends
Genre: Science Fiction
Price: 0.99 (usually $3.99)
Link: Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Folks, the FB page no longer exists   and the OP hasn't posted in this thread for about a year, so I don't think there's any point in adding your books...


----------



## Sean Kavanagh (Jan 8, 2015)

Sean Kavanagh

"They Came For Our Eyes"

99cents

Science Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/They-Came-Eyes-Sean-Kavanagh-ebook/dp/B00U05K4SI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

thank you


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks!
Honeymoon with Death
By Amy Corwin
$3.49
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TCOAORE

Thanks again!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Roz Marshall said:


> Folks, the FB page no longer exists  and the OP hasn't posted in this thread for about a year, so I don't think there's any point in adding your books...


Just making sure everyone has a chance to see this.  This thread is defunct.


----------

